# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Office 2010 :  rencontr un problme et doit s'arrter

## Sorayadz

Bonsoir  toutes et  tous 

J'ai rinstaller un ordinateur et lorsque j'ai lancer l'impression sous l'une des applications Office, un message d'erreur s'affiche *"Explorer a rencontr un problme et doit fermer"* 


J'ai rinstaller l'imprimante mais le mme message s'affiche. que puis-je faire pour rgler ce problme  ::calim2:: 

J'espre que vous pouvez me comprendre. 
Merci beaucoup d'avance
-------------------
Windows xp Service Pack 3
Office 2010

----------


## Sorayadz

Personne ne me rpond  ::(:  S'il vous plait aidez-moi, j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide !!

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Tu dois avoir un complment qui pose problme.
Rinstaller la suite Office ne rsout pas souvent les problmes.

Premire tape, trouver le Normal.dotm et le renommer en Anormal.dotm

Si le problme n'est toujours pas rsolu, ceci : http://word.developpez.com/faq/?page...ser_parametres
ou encore a : http://word.developpez.com/faq/?page...problemes_word

----------


## Sorayadz

Bonjour,
Merci pour vos conseils, dsole mais mon problme n'est pas rsolu 
Le message d'erreur s'affiche, si je me suis dans la page N3, quand je me dplace dans mon fichier.
C'est pour cela je me dplace grce  la fonction *atteindre*. (pour aller de la page 2  la page 4)
Merci encore une autre fois et bonne journe.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

a ne se produit que sur un seul fichier ou sur tous les fichiers ?

----------


## Sorayadz

Bonsoir, et merci pour votre rponse rapide!




> a ne se produit que sur un seul fichier ou sur tous les fichiers ?


Oui, le message d'erreur se produit si je veux visualiser ou imprimer cette page.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

C'est ton document qui pose problme.

----------


## Sorayadz

Bonsoir,
Merci beaucoup pour votre rponse. Oui c'est mon document qui pose le problme. Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu ce problme lorsque j'ai copi un texte depuis l'internet, ou lorsque j'ai tlcharg des polices de caractres que j'ai utilis dans ce document. 
J'ai eu ce message d'erreur dans un micro du travail mais je l'ai rgl hier soir. J'ai dsactiv totalement la DEP.
Merci !!! et bonne soire !!

----------

